# Get the best hair you always wanted!



## Haya Beauty (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey everyone! This is my first thread here! I decided to make a new topic about how to get really nice hair as this has done wonders for me.


Hope you guys like it!


From my personal experience I advise you to apply Dabur Amla Hair Oil. I have to warn you though, this oil has a really strong smell, but its one of the best.


So before using this you have to follow these certain procedures:


1- Make sure your hair is clean (not oily/dirty)


2- Warm up the Dabur Amla oil slightly


3- Proceed to apply the oil


4- After applying it, massage your scalp thoroughly for about 15 - 20 minutes. Tilt your head down and  helps the blood flow through your head, 


thus, giving you better hair, better sleep, it's healthy!


5- After the massage, cover your head with aluminium or plastic for around 4 - 5 hours.


*NOTE:* If you have dandruff, after 4-5 hours apply yogurt on your head for around 10 minutes.


6- Take a bath! DO NOT APPLY CONDITIONER.


7- After you are done, DO NOT dry your hair. Rather use a wooden comb to comb your hair slow and steady


*NOTE:* If you want to get rid of the Dabr Amla smell, while having a shower, you can pour cooled coffee water on your hair after shampooing it.


Do this every second day and you will start noticing a great difference sooner than you expect!


Can't wait to hear back from you! 


Good luck!


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 14, 2016)

Heard about amla oil from my Indian friends. Sorry, I can't stand the smell, I know it is good but it is not for me.
I prefer either the Pro Naturals Moroccan Argan oil or the Karmin argan oil used as a leave in treatment after shampooing/conditioning and before hair drying and using heat styling iron. This works to protect my hair from heat, keeps it really shiny, no frizz, no split ends and smooth with no static.


----------

